

107 year old vs SWAT - kkaul
http://rt.com/usa/107-suspect-killed-swat-568/

======
pedalpete
Are we not at a stage where we can disable/disarm a 107 year old man without
killing him? Why can't SWAT teams tranquilize a risk, like we do an animal?

I completely understand the risks involved for the police, and am thankful
that none of them were physically injured in doing their duty of protecting
the public, but along with one dead old man, I'm sure their is a psychological
cost to the SWAT team in, after the dust settles, recognizing that they have
killed a man who was in need of help.

